
How DNA Testing Is Changing Fatherhood  - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/22/magazine/22Paternity-t.html?pagewanted=all
======
nazgulnarsil
When it becomes the state's responsibility to enforce fatherhood
responsibility it lessens the need for women to select for decent fathers in
the first place.

The times are a changing. [http://www.overcomingbias.com/c/10/forager-v-
farmer-future.h...](http://www.overcomingbias.com/c/10/forager-v-farmer-
future.html)

~~~
ca98am79
that link isn't working for me

------
guelo
(2009)

